# Wie schließe ich das Fenster "Eben auf deinem Profil"?



## Ddaannii (14. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

wie schließe ich das Extra Fenster "Eben auf deinem Profil"? Das Fenster stört mich, zumal immer mehrfach übereinander dieselbe Info angezeigt wird.


----------



## Maladin (14. Januar 2012)

Klicke mal auf einen der Mitgliedsnamen in diesen Rahmen. 

/wink maladin


----------

